# Switching from GhostBSD to FreeBSD etc...



## KiltedScot (May 13, 2020)

Hello,

So, I started using Linux in 1997 then used FreeBSD for years starting in 2001 then switched to NetBSD then used OpenBSD on and off as well as Linux again.

I started losing hope in the BSDs and got depressed about having to use Linux instead because little things like suspend-resume with laptop lid close gesture did not seem to be fully functioning on the BSDs except for mostly on OpenBSD but usually I had to specifically buy a Thinkpad laptop to be sure it would probably work for OpenBSD. So, I installed FreeBSD and NetBSD months ago and FreeBSD I can't fully recall but by default , even after setting the specific systcl switches, did not fully seem to work (I can't remember but NetBSD seemed more functional out of the box with my specific laptop when it came to this function) but I could not get NetBSD, in Xorg, to stop tearing etc...

However, I just installed GhostBSD and my suspend-resume with laptop lid close works out of the box. The GhostBSD system is :

FreeBSD luser-ghostbsd-pc 12.1-STABLE FreeBSD 12.1-STABLE GENERIC  amd64

So far so good right ? Yeah, except the GhostBSD installer does not seem to support Geli/ZFS disk encryption during install or at least the FreeBSD installer seems more advanced/better for my needs. One of the reasons why I am  trying to switch back from Linux to *BSD is because I feel like I have more control over my system and Linux is turning more and more into a opaque Microsoft-Windows-esque system everyday. I want a Unix experience damnit ! So, I like the FreeBSD installer better than the GhostBSD installer so I'm going to install FreeBSD.

So what is the problem ? Before I install FreeBSD I am going to copy over certain files from GhostBSD, to a USB stick, to make my life easier such as a modified rc.conf (I don't need everything in there that GhostBSD puts in it) so on and so forth... to make getting a desktop FreeBSD laptop up and running faster.

One of the things I want to work is suspend/resume with laptop lid closing and lid opening. So , I copied my GhostBSD's sysctl -a status to a file etc... and I'm looking for possible modified scripts or config files for powerd or devd that are idiosyncratic that make GhostBSD work flawlessly with my suspend/resume lid functionality but I'm not seeing anything that pertains to my laptop.

So,  before I take the plunge to FreeBSD is there some other settings I should be looking out for like some Xorg configuration tweak , I did not see, any so that X resumes from suspend fully or something ? 

I think the reason maybe that FreeBSD did not resume from suspend fully was maybe I did not have the right stuff loaded with kld from rc.conf, perhaps

Am I missing anything obvious ? BTW, I read various man pages before posting but not much else.

My laptop is a Dell Latitude E7270 with 16 gigs of RAM


----------



## T-Daemon (May 13, 2020)

I would copy recursively /etc and /usr/local/etc , copy /boot/loader.conf , collect information of installed packages: `pkg info > pkg-info` , `pkg prime-list > prime-list` .


----------

